
Show HN: Launch “led-projector killer” app - GaraninApps
Hello HN!<p>Let me invite you to my new project SecondStream (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;garaninapps.com&#x2F;secondstream)<p>It’s new way to communicate with local(!)  audience and show additional and detailed content to mobile devices.<p>For example show slides or desktop to student’s devices in classroom by few clicks.<p>Ultra-low latency. No audio. Works without Internet. 
No mobile app needed. Viewer just scan QR code for view video stream.<p>&#x2F;&#x2F; in some cases it’s  “led-projector killer” app.<p>Any feedback is welcome!
======
GaraninApps
I think it's may be helpful for education purpose

